# Blood Claws - are they worth it?



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

After finally getting the new space wolves codex, I was disheartened to see how much the blood claws have changed, but I thought they were still a pretty good unit. However, all the SW army lists I see only have Grey Hunters, I don't see any blood claws at all. Is their bite no longer worth the points? With 4attacks each on the charge, they still seem like they'd be a pretty fierce unit.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

They seem like overkill to me. 

4 attacks each is quite a bit so when you stick 10 of them in combat, you have a good chance of wiping the opposing unit on the charge. Not so good because then you get blasted to pieces in the next shooting phase. However, dropping the squad to only 5 models for a still significantly hard hitting unit at a cheap price also leaves you with almost no wounds, so you either die hoofing it across the table or buy a rhino for only five guys. Maybe a razorback. 

I'd much rather pay the extra points for the Skyclaws unit of 5. Perfect number of attacks for the small assault unit with the added bonus of being jump infantry. 

Compare that with Grey Hunters who only lose 1 attack per model on the charge (they are the same on countering) and who have bolters to rapid fire, better WS/BS, and don't absolutely have to have a WG in their unit all at the same price, plus a free special. I know which one I will always use and which one I probably never will.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I personally love them, and always have and always will, the only problem I have now is how many is too many..........but then is there such a thing as too many crazy, unit crushing soldiers.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

They don't seem like overkill to me.

Against Marines; 

40 Attacks on the charge. 
20 Hit
10 Wound
The marines save 7. Not really wiping out the whole unit is it?


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Unless you go full 15, in which case it's definitely a "wipe out".


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

I havent yet seen the SW codex but I bet a lot of lists are missing Blood Claws because they are all trying to field long fangs and thus are probably going for more vanilla like lists, ppl have been going on and on about the long fangs being op


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

it's almost like a unit of 20 footslogging bezerkers with kharn leading the charge, now this is overkill


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the lower BS/WS and also the silly rule of Charging whats in front of them makes them lame. But Sticking Ulrick or a Lightning Claw paired Wolf Gaurd with them would make them truly something fierce. You have to use them with some imagination. Most people like to setup simple workable lists.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

GH currently > BC.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I am not really sure what Blood claws bring that grey hunters don't. Blood claws really like to have a land raider, which costs a ton of points. Hunters are perfectly happy with a rhino because they can shoot stuff and then dare it to charge them.

The lower WS of blood claws also means taking significantly more casualties in cc. They are vulnerable to an enemy counter-charge in ways that the hunters aren't particularly.

Then of course, guns. Hunters will kill things with their bolters and melta guns and get advantages in the following combat after having done so.

On the whole I think there may be a case for one large unit of blood claws, maybe as a place to put your HQ, in a crusader. This would provide you with a very devastating charge on those occasions where you need it. I think most of your troops should probably be hunters though.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

i think that it is the versatility of hunters and the limited usage of claws that make people choose the hunters, they are only sacrificing a fraction of cc ability with stronger troops (WS/BS wise), less casualties, more shooting ability--- so is it much of a sacrifice


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

They would be more attractive is they cost a little less, say 13 like normal SM scouts. Sure they have better armor and an extra attack on the charge, but not having scouts and infiltrate or hellfire HBs is a big kick in the nuts. I'd rather have an SM scout squad than a blood claw pack for those points, even if they cost the same.

If they had one special per five guys, that would help too.

As it is they;re just...meh.The only reason to take them over GH is if you want to take a ton of them, and even then, it might just be better to take two GH packs instead of one bigass BC.

A big blob of dudes to hold down an objective might be useful, or to stick in an LRC with a chaplain or something.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

If your buying a Land Raider, I'd rather 10 Hunters+Ragmar over 15 Blood Claws+Wolf Priest tbh. Especially when you consider Motw, Power Weapon and Powerfirst attacks that Ragmar boosts.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah, but ragnar and 10 hunters (especially nicely kitted) is more expensive my a fair bit than blood claws and a priest


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Galahad said:


> yeah, but ragnar and 10 hunters (especially nicely kitted) is more expensive my a fair bit than blood claws and a priest


Effectiveness over Points costs shows that point for point, Ragnars unit is far better - especially if you pull of the 3 Attack Howl charge. Gives said Grey Hunters 4 S9 Attacks with a Power Fist, and 5 S4 Attacks with all others.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with Vaz, its the point-to-punch ratio or whatever you want to call it that matters in most cases. Sometimes cheaper is better mind you, but in this case I'd still rather Ragmar


----------

